# Pessary fitting and insertion done at 2 different office visits



## msnbabs001 (Feb 28, 2017)

I am looking for guidance on how to bill an office visit that is for a pessary fitting only as well as the insertion visit that is a week later.  I know there is 57160 but the description is fitting and insertion.  
Do you bill the fitting visit as E/M based on the documentation and then for the insertion visit bill as 57160 and A456_?  Or would you bill each visit as 57160 with a modifier for reduced services(52)?

I appreciate any input.

Thank you,
Barb


----------



## TYSON1234 (Mar 17, 2017)

I always bill the fitting as an E/M and when they come back for the insertion you bill the insertion code.


----------



## pvanheufeln (Feb 20, 2019)

*pamvh*

The code description is "fitting AND insertion". How can I bill the 57160 if it is only fitting OR insertion.  It appears to me that I should only be able to bill the 57160 if the pessary is fitted AND inserted at the same visit.  An E/M code would be used if only a fitting OR only an insertion occurs in a single visit.  Am I wrong?


----------

